

PHome because Start.io: simple bookmarking/RSS - unalone
http://start.io/

======
unalone
Wow, I made a major typing mistake. "Because" ought to have been "becomes".

Also, does HN autocapitalize the first letter of a news submission?

------
jacobbijani
it was called pHome.us. whatever though, i'm totally fine with people just
calling it "start" now

